# Where can I buy moly grease without graphite in a tube?



## ome (May 5, 2014)

Hi Guys,
Can't seem to find chuck grease for my buck chuck. It needs to be in a tube for grease gun to snap on to the grease fitting leading to the inside of my Adjust-tru 6" chuck. 
Buck co said no graphite. 
I only found a synthetic version with out moly. 
Only found chuck eez at msc for 38.00 for 16 or 18 oz cartridge. 
Mcmaster has a high temp with graphite in 3 oz size tubes that fit my grease gun. 
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## mikey (May 5, 2014)

Jon, why not just use Super-Lube?


----------



## smallfly (May 5, 2014)

mikey said:


> Jon, why not just use Super-Lube?



   i ''second''  what mikey said.  super lube  is some really neat stuff . when i rebuilt my bridgeport  it was suggested to use ''superlube  on the gearing which is used to move the upper support coluum as it is moved in and out on dovetail ways and also rotated .    this is a teflon based grease. note--- if u have trouble securing ur grease gun to grease fittings ---suggest stopping at local ''chainsaw store and look at grease guns  used to lube chainsaw bars.  they have real small   fittings and they may have the gun u need .  superlube also  comes in small cans and squeeze tubes -and while u may not find the tubes of grease to slide inside ur gun u just  repack the grease gun with ur fingers.  real messy but will ''get her done''. superlube can ezily be found on amazon . com  hope this helps . re  steve  in  mt.


----------



## Andre (May 5, 2014)

I believe moly grease partly means it has graphite. If it doesn't have graphite it's just grease.

Moly graphite grease is good stuff, especially for high pressure operations. I love it on cam surfaces on rifle bolts.


----------



## John Hasler (May 5, 2014)

Andre said:


> I believe moly grease partly means it has graphite. If it doesn't have graphite it's just grease.



"Moly" just means that it has molybdenum disulfide.


----------



## Cactus Farmer (May 5, 2014)

John Hasler said:


> "Moly" just means that it has molybdenum disulfide.



John got it right.
Molybdenum disulfide is a natural occurring mineral, some of which is mined in Questa,New Mexico, that looks all the world like graphite in color.
It has one plane of cleavage, just like graphite. It is used in high pressure applications and it is all over the oilfields. Some greases have a mixture of the two. I can get you a tube of it but the shipping will be more than the cost of the tube. 
    I use it as a heavy duty lube when sizing cases that need to be sized in a small base sizer. The smallest whisker of it will do several cases. I suspect more is wasted that is ever used. It's very easy to think it needs a gob when a tiny dot will do all the good you ever will need. 
    Let me find a small container and I'll send you more than you will ever use. No need to use a grease gun. Put it in the chuck with a toothpick and a Q-tip. Too much will be flung out of the chuck, and all over your ceilings, walls and floor. Not counting your clothes and hide. Hard to cleanup too. It is BLACK, and very finely ground. It gets into your fingerprints and a Brillo pad won't get it all out.
    The manufacturer's want you to waste it so you will buy more. Hence, grease gun tubes instead of a screw top container. I guess some uses like big valves and such make sense, but I dip mine out of the open end of the tube and them replace the cap to keep dust and crud from getting  contaminated.


----------



## DMS (May 5, 2014)

To add on to the last couple comments, greases are just oil with an added thickener; they are typically described by this thickener. For example "lithium grease" uses lithium stearate http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lithium-based_grease .  When you see people warn you about removing all the old grease before adding new, it is because different thickeners can react badly together. Here is a chart showing which thickeners are compatible with one another

http://maxxtorque.com/dieselcommunity/autumn-2009/lube-notes-grease-lube?start=2

Some greases also have a solid lubricant mixed in, like powdered teflon, molybdenum disulphide, or graphite.


Here is some valvoline that looks like it is moly only

http://www.amazon.com/Valvoline-VV6...1399312959&sr=8-16&keywords=molybdenum+grease

It is a larger canister, but it's less than $5. At that price, may be cheaper to get another grease gun.


----------

